# how do I know if I am in labour or not? HELP



## pumpkin52711

I'm 40 weeks pregnant , & I just got a membrane sweep yesterday & this morning I started getting bad pains in my lower back and lower stomach but they only come about every 5-7 minutes & last about 30 seconds . ( I timed them )

PLEASE HELP :sad2:


----------



## Lizzie K

I would keep timing them and if they stay regular and get closer together, call your doctor. Also, if you have a sudden gush of fluid, call your doctor. 

Oh, does it feel like your stomach muscles are tightening with the pain?


----------



## holly2234

I know this doesn't help and when people said it to me i didn't believe them, but you will definitely know when you're in labour. Good luck :)


----------



## CatandKitten

It sounds stupid, and I didnt believe it when I was told this, but you will just know. Then I went into labor and yep, I knew.


----------



## goddess25

It sounds like it could be very very early labour. You will know for sure soon.


----------



## LockandKey

keep walking around, that is supposed to help speed up labor. Have your contractions gotten more painful with time? Are they getting closer together? Have you checked to see if you have had your bloody show yet? These are all signs that you could be in labor


----------



## princess2406

This is how my labour started after having a membrane sweep! I did lots of walking for the rest of that day as I was due to go back to the hospital the following day to be induced and didn't want to be, I went into natural labour after having the sweep and I think it helped with the walking! Good luck and as others have said you will just know x


----------



## Kage76

As Previous posters have said - there is no way you are going to miss when you go into labour. Its a very distinctive feeling. However from what you have said it does sound like things are starting- time the contractions call your midwife and when you can't ride it out any longer head to the delivery suite.


----------



## muddles

I must be stupid then as I had no idea I was in established labour! :lol: 

I had been having BH and period cramps for weeks and went to be examined for bleeding and was found to be fully dilated-I was holding my son 35 minutes later :shock: 

Looking back I can see that the going to the loo a lot was probably my waters leaking slowly, but my contractions went from every 5 mins lasting about a minute to the head coming with no warning, so even if I had realised I was in labour I most likely wouldn't have made it to the hospital in time had I not been bleeding. I thought the pains I was having weren't that bad as I could still walk and talk during them, and I assumed that they would get more painful and closer together if it was proper labour but they didn't!

I'd say things were definitely starting for you, I remember being told to go to the hospital once contractions fell into a regular pattern of 5 minutes lasting for 1 minute but as mine went from the BH and period cramps that i had been experiencing for weeks to 5m lasting for 1m I didn't think it was labour yet.


----------



## lozzy21

Muddles I'm another stupid one. I had no idea I was in labour ether. All I had was back ache and only went to hospital because my waters were leaking and the little madam had done a poo. I was 9cm.


----------



## ClaudiasMummy

I haven't had my baby yet but I've been told apart from "You will know" is if sitting or laying down doesn't help the pain then it's labour.


----------



## XJessicaX

I never know what else to say when people ask this!

You will know. OOOOH yeahhhhh you will KNOW when you are in labour. When you are gripping something so tightly your knuckles turn white and you can barely breathe through such intense contractions (when I say 'intense' its a nice way of saying 'agonising') and you are cursing your partner for getting you pregnant....you are in labour!


----------



## Kage76

XJessicaX said:


> I never know what else to say when people ask this!
> 
> You will know. OOOOH yeahhhhh you will KNOW when you are in labour. When you are gripping something so tightly your knuckles turn white and you can barely breathe through such intense contractions (when I say 'intense' its a nice way of saying 'agonising') and you are cursing your partner for getting you pregnant....you are in labour!

LOL when all sense of embarrassment or shyness goes out the window- that's when you know your close to the pushing stage


----------



## XJessicaX

When it comes to the pushing stage expect to throw your nightie and the G&A at the midwife shouting "i'm too bloody hot" and "this stuff is CRAP" and "I need a poo!!!!"


----------



## lozzy21

I never had anything like that, it was just uncomfortable.


----------



## Kage76

XJessicaX said:


> When it comes to the pushing stage expect to throw your nightie and the G&A at the midwife shouting "i'm too bloody hot" and "this stuff is CRAP" and "I need a poo!!!!"

LOL 

and transition that a bitch. Man if i told the MW i couldn't do it one more time- and that I just wanted to go home i think she would have decked me.


----------



## XJessicaX

hahaha! I do remember ranting at my husband saying that this really wasnt on my birth plan, that I wanted to go to the pool room and that I wanted to stop and could we commence this later.


----------

